

Why Hong Kong’s Private Tutors Are Millionaire Idols - cwan
http://world.time.com/2013/12/30/rich-and-famous-why-hong-kongs-private-tutors-are-millionaire-idols/

======
daemonk
In some strange way, you can't really fault them for hacking the education
system to gain an advantage.

But what's the point of wasting all this time and resources just to jump
through hoops.

